# Innerhalb  eines Strings suchen und Position bestimmen



## TomSto (23. August 2004)

Morgen!

Ich wollte wissen, ob es möglich ist, innerhalb eines Strings zu suchen und die Position ausgeben zu lassen?Wenn ja, wie mache ich das am besten?

Mit String.indexof("suche")>-1) kann ich ja feststellen ob der Teil enthalten ist. Leider aber nicht an welcher Position. 
Ich sollte Sie aber haben, damit ich mir String.substring(ergebniss,String.lenght()) mir den Teil herausschneiden kann. 
Ne Idee?


Danke 

gruss tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. August 2004)

Hallo!

int indexOf(String str)


> Returns:
> if the string argument occurs as a substring within this object, then the index of the first character of the first such substring is returned; if it does not occur as a substring, -1 is returned.



Wenn indexOf einen Wert größer gleich 0 zurück gibt ist das die Position im String zu dem der Suchstring das erstmal gepasst hat.

Gruß Tom


----------



## TomSto (23. August 2004)

*SORRY!*

ICh glaube Montag morgen ist einfach zu früh für mein Gehirn. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für meine DUMMHEIT

Indexof liefert die stelle an der sich der string befindet,... sollte er nicht enthalten sein, so liefert er -1..... 

Bitte löscht meine ... äh meinen doofen Montagmorgen post...

Danke

gruss!


----------

